# CC brush questions



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone use the Chris Christensen Big G or K, and are they any better than using a regular slicker or pin brush? They cost a lot and I’m trying to figure out if they are worth it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The only Christensen brush I have is the Mark V Triangle- I use it on feet. 
I just use a greyhound comb everywhere else. That triangle brush I have had for like 10-12 years, though, and the one prior to that I had at least 10 years so it lasted even though I do have to straighten out the pins now and then.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> The only Christensen brush I have is the Mark V Triangle- I use it on feet.
> I just use a greyhound comb everywhere else. That triangle brush I have had for like 10-12 years, though, and the one prior to that I had at least 10 years so it lasted even though I do have to straighten out the pins now and then.


Oh - I have that brush too.  

It's not for body work though - it's mainly helpful for grooming and prepping feet.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

I used a slicker for normal brushing of my recently passed golden, but have been learning a lot on this forum in preparation for adding a new golden puppy to our family. It seems that a lot of people use pin brushes and/or rakes in addition to or in lieu of slickers, so I’m just trying to figure out the best options for grooming. While I will brush him a lot as that was always good bonding time with our last golden, I don’t think that I will have a foot-dedicated brush quite yet!

Thanks.

Chris


----------

